# دورة الفوتوشوب ..خطوة بخطوة من البداية بالفيديو ..



## FADY_TEMON (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقداس

دورة الفوتوشوب خطوة بخطوة ..
من البداية حتي الإحتراف

مقسمة إلي 5 وحدات ..

كل 3 أيام وحدة ..ويوجد أختبار أخر الدورة كل من يضع رد سيتم إرسال الاختبار إليه والتقييم علني ..


رجاء الامانة...في الاشتراك في الدورة و النقل أو الاقتباس
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 سبتمبر 2009)

Download Uint 1






download unit 2






download




DOWNLOAD





DOWNLOAD​
 ​​​​


----------



## mora 2009 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

_*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أكتوبر 2009)

mora 2009 قال:


> _*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



العفو يا مورا ونورتي المنتدي ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أكتوبر 2009)

لو مفيش مشتركين ..هلغي الكورس ..
​


----------



## megaman (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااا جزيلا على الكورس المفيد ......​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أكتوبر 2009)

megaman قال:


> شكراااا جزيلا على الكورس المفيد ......​



ميرسي يا ميجا أتمني تتابع معانا ...
​


----------



## totty (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت يا فادى تكملهم 
وانا هكون متابعه جيده ليك

ربنا معاك*​


----------



## شوشو22 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مارسى على الدرس الاول فتوشب


----------



## folajesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررررسىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أكتوبر 2009)

download unit 2​


----------



## totty (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى جداااا يا فادى
بس هو من غير صوت ولا فيه مشكله عندى؟
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقى رائع
انا نزلت الدرس وطريقته تحفه احسن كتير من الشرح بالكتابه العاديه
ميرسى فادى لمجهودك 
متابعه معاك

هو مافيهوش صوت يا توتى مش عيب عندك ولا حاجه​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أه مفيش صوت ..صح ...أنا مكسوف أسجل بصوتي ..الشرح مش عارف هشرح أزاي ..كدا أحسن برده مدام فيديو يا جماعة أديكم متبعيين ..وكمان 3 أيام الوحدة التلتة هتتحط ..وبعد ست وحدات هناخد أختيار ..
​


----------



## totty (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اوووووووووووووك
وانا هذاكر كويس عشان الاختبار والله المعين بقه
ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا سويتى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أكتوبر 2009)

download​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أكتوبر 2009)

المجموعة الرابعة ..هتنزل عن قريب ...وأسف للتأخير
​


----------



## bero_m (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أكتوبر 2009)

bero_m قال:


> شكراااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا



العفو يا بيبو ..نورت الفصل..
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك ومجهودك​


----------



## totty (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجهووووووووووود حلو اوووى يا فادى

وفى انتظار الــــــــــــ 4*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا الرب يباركك ومجهودك​



ميرسي يا نهيسي يا عسل ..نورت كل مواضيعي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أكتوبر 2009)

DOWNLOAD
​


----------



## عمادفايز (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*شــــــــــــــــــكرا يافادى على المجهود واهتمامك*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أكتوبر 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *شــــــــــــــــــكرا يافادى على المجهود واهتمامك*



العفو يا عماد ..صليلي ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 نوفمبر 2009)

زمن الاختبار خلص اللي عاوز يحط الصورة يحطها اول صورة بتاعت استاذ عماد أهي





​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تاني تصميم تشجيع ليكم .مني انا.. أهو




​


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع قيم وباذل جهد كبير فيه الرب يباركك 
حبقى اتابعه كلو في وقت لاحق 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسي اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> الموضوع قيم وباذل جهد كبير فيه الرب يباركك
> حبقى اتابعه كلو في وقت لاحق
> 
> الرب يباركك​



ميرسي يا مورا ..عاش من شافك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 نوفمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *مرسياوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​



ميرسي يا فوفو ...أولوانك حلوة
​


----------



## twety (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*كمل كمل يا فادى*
*معاك احنا*


----------



## عمادفايز (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياريت تكمل ياأستاذ فادى احنا اتحمسنا للموضوع*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عمادفايز قال:


> *ياريت تكمل ياأستاذ فادى احنا اتحمسنا للموضوع*



أوك يا أستاذ عماد في أقرب وقت مجموعة تانية من التسجيلات هحطها 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا جدا يا فادي

معلش انا جيت متأخرة

متابعة الدروس و هزاكر كويس علشان الامتحان ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ممتاز جدا جدا يا فادي
> 
> معلش انا جيت متأخرة
> 
> متابعة الدروس و هزاكر كويس علشان الامتحان ​



لالا بتهرجي يا فراشة دانا بتعلم منك ... متقوليش كدا بس ..
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

صدقني بكل امانة اتعلمت كام حاجة من الاربع دروس دول انا مكنتش اعرفهم بأمانة فرحانة جدا جدا بيهم

واحلى تقييم لاجدع استاذ فوتوشب ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صدقني بكل امانة اتعلمت كام حاجة من الاربع دروس دول انا مكنتش اعرفهم بأمانة فرحانة جدا جدا بيهم
> 
> واحلى تقييم لاجدع استاذ فوتوشب ​



أتمني أكون أفدتك حقيقي ..وهكمل عشان نتعلم مع بعض باقي الحاجات ..علي فكرة في حاجات أنا مكنتش عرفها بس لما دورت لقيتها ..
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متاااااااااااااابعة معاك جدا يا فادي

تعيش وتفيدنا ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

DOWNLOAD​


----------



## امانى معين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:





FADY_TEMON قال:


> بسم الثالوث الاقداس​
> 
> 
> دورة الفوتوشوب خطوة بخطوة ..
> ...


----------



## christin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_موضوع رائع​_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 ديسمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> _موضوع رائع​_



ميرسي ليكي ونورتي الموضوع ..
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع يا فادي رائع جدا جدا​


----------



## the sad heart (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتير لتعبك وربنا يساعدك ويعوضك خير بس بجد ياريت تكمل باقى الفصول    وشكرا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 ديسمبر 2009)

the sad heart قال:


> ميرسى كتير لتعبك وربنا يساعدك ويعوضك خير بس بجد ياريت تكمل باقى الفصول    وشكرا



حاضر يا ست الكل من عنيا ..​


----------



## شوشو22 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذ / فادى  وهل عند المزيد من الشرح لتعلمنى كى اكون ذو خبره فى الفتوشوب


----------



## شوشو22 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه الروعه دى تسلم عنيك شكرا جزيلا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شوشو22 قال:


> ايه الروعه دى تسلم عنيك شكرا جزيلا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



ربنا يخليك ...تابع معانا لسه فيه بقية
​


----------



## مينا الكينج (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا يا فادى على تعبك انا فعلا كنت محتاج اتعلم الفوتو شوب بالطريقة السهلة دى    ربنا يعوض تعبك  *​


----------



## bosh10 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك خالص على فكرة انا كنت محتاج فعلا لهذا الكورس لانى لم اكن اعرف كيف اعمل على البرنامج ولكن ليه مفيش صوت؟


----------



## toto_nono416 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## george_milad (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يقويك بجد وفكرة ممتازه


----------



## remo2000 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وربنا يباركك ونفسى من زمان اتعلم الفوتوشوب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أتجدعنو بقي عايز أشوف تصميمات حلوة ...​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2009)

فادي اطلب منك طلب غلس شوية

ممكن تديني الفونت بتاع الكريسماس اللي مصمم بية توقيعك دا ​


----------



## youssef.youssef (6 يناير 2010)

_*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يبارك حياتك*_
*youssef*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي لتعبك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسي يا روزي أتمني تكون الدوة أفدتك.
​


youssef.youssef قال:


> _*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يبارك حياتك*_
> *youssef*​



العفو يا يوسف نورت
​


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2010)

*فين الاختبار يافادى .؟؟*


----------



## bosh10 (14 مايو 2010)

كدة خمس دورات فاضلين حمسة تانيين عاوزينهم علشان ننجح فى الاختبار


----------



## مايكل قربان (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشا علي الموضوع الجميل دي .ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2010)

bosh10 قال:


> كدة خمس دورات فاضلين حمسة تانيين عاوزينهم علشان ننجح فى الاختبار



لا كدا خلاص الدورة خلصت وأتمني تستخدمها لخدمة أسم المسيح
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2010)

مايكل قربان قال:


> شكرا ياباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشا علي الموضوع الجميل دي .ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



ربنا يخليك ..ويباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مايو 2010)

الرب يبارككم

منتهى الروعه

ومجهود جميل جداا

شكراا

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارككم
> 
> منتهى الروعه
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا نهيسي يا حبيبي نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يناير 2011)

*روووووووووووعة روعة روعة *
*انا هبدا ب يونت يونت *
*بس سؤال هو حضرتك لو فى حاجة مش فهمتها *
*ممكن اسيب السؤال بالموضوع*
*يستحق اجمل تقييم *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *روووووووووووعة روعة روعة *
> *انا هبدا ب يونت يونت *
> *بس سؤال هو حضرتك لو فى حاجة مش فهمتها *
> *ممكن اسيب السؤال بالموضوع*
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم *​



اللي مش فهماه نشرحه مع بعض
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يناير 2011)

fady_temon قال:


> اللي مش فهماه نشرحه مع بعض​


*ميرسى خالص على زوقك فادى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

جميل ممكن شرح من الاوزل
هههههههههههههههههه

مشكور لمجهودك


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

لا تساعد فى خراب البلد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا تساعد فى خراب البلد



مش فاهم حضرتك ..ياريت توضح أستاذي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​




العفو ..ويبارك حياتك أنتا كمان..كتتير
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



أنتي اللي رائعـــــــــــــــــــة جداً 
​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (20 يونيو 2011)

*الف الف شكر انا بذاكر فى شوية دروس سهلة وبعدين ندخل على الحاات الجامدة دة*​ودة نتيجة الدروس السهلة انا منزلاها من منتدى مسيحى لو حبيتم ارفعها هنا على الموقع انا فى الخدمة






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## qwyui (23 يونيو 2011)

lvمرسى على الفكرة الرائعة لانى كنت بدور عليها وان حملتها وهابداء فيها


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على تعبك و خدمتك الحلوه 
ربناااااااااااااااااااا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااااااااااتك ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يونيو 2011)

طالبة شفاعة قال:


> *الف الف شكر انا بذاكر فى شوية دروس سهلة وبعدين ندخل على الحاات الجامدة دة*​ودة نتيجة الدروس السهلة انا منزلاها من منتدى مسيحى لو حبيتم ارفعها هنا على الموقع انا فى الخدمة



العفو يا ست البنات 
تسلم ايدك
ميرسي علي الصورة
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يونيو 2011)

qwyui قال:


> lvمرسى على الفكرة الرائعة لانى كنت بدور عليها وان حملتها وهابداء فيها



العفو ..نورتي الموضوع
ولو حاجة وقفت قدامك..قوليلي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يونيو 2011)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على تعبك و خدمتك الحلوه
> ربناااااااااااااااااااا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااااااااااتك ​*



العفو يا أنجي نورتي الموضوع ..​


----------



## engy fayez (12 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى جداً موضوع بجد حلو اوى بس انا عندى مشكله فى ان الصوت مش موجود ، يا ريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 يوليو 2011)

engy fayez قال:


> ميرسى جداً موضوع بجد حلو اوى بس انا عندى مشكله فى ان الصوت مش موجود ، يا ريت حد يفيدنى



أزيك يا أنجي منورة منتدي الكنيسة 
بالنسبة للدروس في من غير صوت
شرح صورة بس
​


----------



## ebn_elminya (21 يوليو 2011)

ربنا بجد  يباركك انا كنت محتاجه جداااا


----------



## qwyui (22 يوليو 2011)

انا بشكر كتتتتتتتتتتتير كان نفسى اتعلمة وجبتة من علىالنت وحملت لكن صعب ياريت تكمل واحنا معك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أغسطس 2011)

qwyui قال:


> انا بشكر كتتتتتتتتتتتير كان نفسى اتعلمة وجبتة من علىالنت وحملت لكن صعب ياريت تكمل واحنا معك



العفو يا ست الكل ..أحاول أكمل ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أغسطس 2011)

ebn_elminya قال:


> ربنا بجد  يباركك انا كنت محتاجه جداااا



ويباركك أنتا كمان ..يارب تكون أستفدت
​


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 سبتمبر 2011)

hany3 قال:


> thank you so much


العفو يا هاني نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا*​



العفو نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## back_2_zero (24 يناير 2012)

انا كنت فعلا محتاجاة​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 يناير 2012)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا كنت فعلا محتاجاة​



نورتي ..وتحت الامر فأي أستفسار
​


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 مايو 2012)

جميل جداااااااااا يا فنان

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## beshoy sawires (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## fadygerges (5 مارس 2013)

انا هكمل لكورس


----------



## R O N A L D O (18 مارس 2013)

Thanks A Lot


----------



## snowwhiteeg (19 مارس 2013)

ميرسى جدااااااا ...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------

